# Norwegian: movie release



## Grefsen

I would like to write the following *p**å norsk*:

I saw the film "The Terminal" with Tom Hanks in a theater six years ago when it was first released in the United States.

Her er  mitt forsøk:

Jeg så filmen "The Terminal" med Tom Hanks på kino for seks år siden når den først ble lansert i USA.

I found many possible translations for the word "release" and wasn't sure which one would be appropriate for me to use:

frigi, frigivelse, frigjøre, frikjenning, kople fra, løse, løslatelse, ta av, utløse, utsendelse

I wonder if it might be better to use "launched" instead of "released," but I'm not sure if *"lansert"* would be the correct word to use for my example either. 

På forhånd takk for hjelpen.


----------



## oskhen

"Lansert" should work.

You should use "da", though, not "når". Confusing the two is common, to native Norwegians as well, but the rule is:

"Når" is used when talking about 1) the future ("når jeg blir gammel..."), and 2) something that happened or happens repeatedly (as in "når jeg skal legge meg..." or "når jeg syklet til skolen som barn...") (the last example implies that I rode a bike to school at least more than once as a kid - and I'm talking about something that happened, or something I did, each time.)

"Da" is used when talking about something that happened once in the past (or when talking about one single period in the past). If I say "da jeg syklet til skolen som barn...", I'm actually implying that this was something I only did once (perhaps because of what I'm about to tell, who knows?)

Just a bit of nitpicking. Apart from that, your sentence was, from what I could see, excellent


----------



## Magb

"...da den hadde premiere" might be a better translation than "lansert". "Lansere" is more appropriate for ideas and commercial products, in my opinion. (Not that a movie isn't a commercial product, but I'm thinking more of stuff like cars, cellphones, etc.)


----------



## oskhen

Magb said:


> "...da den hadde premiere" might be a better translation than "lansert". "Lansere" is more appropriate for ideas and commercial products, in my opinion. (Not that a movie isn't a commercial product, but I'm thinking more of stuff like cars, cellphones, etc.)



You're right. Another suggestion: "da den kom".


----------



## Magb

oskhen said:


> You're right. Another suggestion: "da den kom".



Yes, "da den kom på kino" is probably the best way to put it, since the part with "premiere" suggests that the person saw the movie at the earliest possible screening, which isn't implied by the English sentence.


----------



## sendintheclowns

I would say "da den kom UT i USA". If you only say "da den kom" (without the "ut") it sounds a little like it just happened to come around at that time, while "kom ut" indicates that it was the first release. 

Another choice would be "da den ble gitt ut", or perhaps that is more appropriate for books, CDs, DVDs and other tangibles that you can purchase and take home?


----------



## oskhen

sendintheclowns said:


> I would say "da den kom UT i USA". If you only say "da den kom" (without the "ut") it sounds a little like it just happened to come around at that time, while "kom ut" indicates that it was the first release.
> 
> Another choice would be "da den ble gitt ut", or perhaps that is more appropriate for books, CDs, DVDs and other tangibles that you can purchase and take home?



To me, it sounds odd to say "da den kom ut" when talking about a movie that was shown in the cinema. 

That is even more true about "da den ble gitt ut".


----------



## sendintheclowns

oskhen said:


> To me, it sounds odd to say "da den kom ut" when talking about a movie that was shown in the cinema.
> 
> That is even more true about "da den ble gitt ut".



I can see how either phrase could be considered that way, but both are fairly common in regular usage. Some random examples from Wikipedia - that bastion of correct language  - include: 

"Filmen [Luftens demoner] følger flygere under første verdenskrig og på grunn av livsfarlige stuntscener i fly, internasjonale innspillingssteder og at deler av filmen er innspilt i farger, var dette den dyreste filmen som hittil var produsert da den kom ut."

"Da den [Pirates of the Caribbean] kom ut i juli 2006 slo den de fleste salgsrekorder."

"Filmen [Dirty Dancing] fikk svært gode kritikker da den kom ut og ble en stor suksess."

"Mulan er en amerikansk animert film fra Walt Disney Animation Studios som ble gitt ut av Walt Disney Pictures den 19. juni 1998."

"Filmen [The Dutchess] ble gitt ut september 2008 i England." 

Of course "lansert" is also found here in the same context, but less commonly.


----------



## kms

Many Norwegians also mix "da" and "når". A good guideline that I was taught in school is "den gang da, hver gang nå". It doesn't cover every potential use, but can be used for most of them


----------



## In Search Of

Hei,
du kan jo si "filmen "Terminalen"" også, jeg tror det er det den heter på norsk


----------



## Grefsen

oskhen said:


> You should use "da", though, not "når". Confusing the two is common, to native Norwegians as well, but the rule is:
> 
> "Når" is used when talking about 1) the future ("når jeg blir gammel..."), and 2) something that happened or happens repeatedly (as in "når jeg skal legge meg..." or "når jeg syklet til skolen som barn...") (the last example implies that I rode a bike to school at least more than once as a kid - and I'm talking about something that happened, or something I did, each time.)
> 
> "Da" is used when talking about something that happened once in the past (or when talking about one single period in the past). If I say "da jeg syklet til skolen som barn...", I'm actually implying that this was something I only did once (perhaps because of what I'm about to tell, who knows?)
> 
> Just a bit of nitpicking. Apart from that, your sentence was, from what I could see, excellent


*Tusen takk* for the very good explanation about the use of "når" and "da" and thanks also for the positive feedback. 

*Tusen takk også* to everyone else for your suggestions.  I learned a lot from this thread.


----------



## ermannoitaly

Magb said:


> "...da den hadde premiere" might be a better translation than "lansert". "Lansere" is more appropriate for ideas and commercial products, in my opinion. (Not that a movie isn't a commercial product, but I'm thinking more of stuff like cars, cellphones, etc.)


----
Hei

Jeg er enig med deg : "première" passer bedre for en ny film enn et annet ord.
-----------
En ting til ...om reklame.
Likevel vet jeg  at det kan  hete "lansering" også og man kan bruke "boklansering(en)", som  sammensatte ord.
Jeg tror at  setningen som følger er ikke feil :
"- Det var mye folk på  boklanseringen i Oslo (i) forrige uke -".
Takk for oppmerksomheten.
Mvh.


----------



## Grefsen

Magb said:


> Yes, "da den kom på kino" is probably the best way to put it, since the part with "premiere" suggests that the person saw the movie at the earliest possible screening, which isn't implied by the English sentence.


I would like to write the following på norsk:  

I wish I was going to be in Oslo today for the premiere of the movie "The Troll Hunter."  It looks it will be a lot of fun. 

Jeg  skulle ønske jeg var i kommer til å være i Oslo i dag for premieren av  filmen _"__Trolljegeren_."  Det ser ut vil det bli mye moro.


----------



## kms

Grefsen said:


> I would like to write the following på norsk:
> 
> I wish I was going to be in Oslo today for the premiere of the movie "The Troll Hunter."  It looks it will be a lot of fun.
> 
> Jeg  skulle ønske jeg var i kommer til å være i Oslo i dag for premieren av  filmen «_Trolljegeren_."  Det ser ut vil det bli mye moro.



"jeg var i kommer til å være" does not have any meaning in Norwegian. It can be translated to "I was in going to be".

"Det ser ut vil det bli mye moro" could be corrected to "Det ser ut til at det vil bli mye moro", but then I get associations to the the actual action of being there and not the movie itself. Unless you are referring to the social event (party, people, drinking) of course 

I would write:
Jeg skulle ønske jeg var i Oslo i dag på premieren til filmen "Trolljegeren". Den ser ut til å være morsom.


----------



## basslop

Several suggestions:  
"Jeg skulle ønske jeg kunne være i Oslo i dag på premieren ...."
"Jeg skulle gjerne ha vært i Oslo i dag på premieren ...."
"Jeg skulle likt å være i Oslo i dag på premieren ...."

Which one is gramtacially correct or not? I am not sure. Perhaps there are distincional differences in the meaning as well.


----------



## mnl

kms said:


> på premieren til filmen



OT: What a wonderful example of why prepositions shouldn't be translated directly from one language to another - in Danish it would be the exact opposite: _til_ premieren _på_ filmen.


----------



## Grefsen

Takk for hjelpen *kms* og *basslop!* 


kms said:


> "jeg var i kommer til å være" does not have any meaning in Norwegian. It can be translated to "I was in going to be".


I made the sentence more complicated than it needed to be.  



kms said:


> "Det ser ut vil det bli mye moro" could be corrected to "Det ser ut til at det vil bli mye moro", but then I get associations to the the actual action of being there and not the movie itself. Unless you are referring to the social event (party, people, drinking) of course


God forklaring! 



basslop said:


> Several suggestions:
> "Jeg skulle ønske jeg kunne være i Oslo i dag på premieren ...."
> "Jeg skulle gjerne ha vært i Oslo i dag på premieren ...."
> "Jeg skulle likt å være i Oslo i dag på premieren ...."
> 
> Which one is *grammatically* correct or  not? I am not sure. Perhaps there are *distinctive*  differences in the meaning as well.


Takk for forslag!  

I corrected the spelling of *grammatically *and substituted *distinctive* for "distincional." Here is one suggestion I have for rewriting those sentences:

I am not sure which ones are grammatically correct.  Perhaps there are distinctive differences in meaning as well.


----------

